
When Filming in New York, the City Is Always the Star - tintinnabula
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/26/arts/when-filming-in-new-york-the-city-is-always-the-star.html
======
moltar
Funny thing NYC has several stunt doubles like Montreal and Toronto.

~~~
tobr
This made me rewatch _Vancouver Never Plays Itself_ [1] from Every Frame a
Painting. It didn’t have as many examples of Vancouver playing New York as I
remembered, but it’s still an interesting demonstration of how a city is made
to appear not to be itself on screen.

1:
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=ojm74VGsZBU](https://youtube.com/watch?v=ojm74VGsZBU)

------
gumboshoes
For a similar contemplation on Los Angeles, see the 2003 film "LA Plays
Itself."

------
kevin_thibedeau
Funny thing is that the stand in NYPD cars are immaculate, shiny, and unworn
by use. Very much unlike the real cars.

~~~
whenchamenia
Yup, 'clean' nyc always seemed off. The grit is what sells it.

~~~
TuringNYC
This is one reason Mr Robot is so appealing to me - it feels so real as a New
Yorker

------
tjpnz
It's true and it can be distracting. It's actually the main issue I had with
The Adjustment Bureau which ended up feeling like a two hour marketing piece
for the city. I'm really curious as to whether promotion of NYC is a
prerequisite for receiving film subsidies.

------
weinzierl
When I visited New York City for the first time in my life two things struck
me as odd:

On thing was the number of camera teams in the streets. I mean not movie
production teams necessarily but press primarily. This was after 9/11 and
before that I always wondered how it could be that there where multiple
cameras pointed at the twin towers in exactly the right moment. After I spent
some time in NYC this wasn't weird at all anymore.

The other thing was that strange feeling of familiarity of many streets and
places. I blame watching too much Kojak as a kid...

~~~
speedplane
> When I visited New York City for the first time in my life [some] things
> struck me as odd: On thing was the number of camera teams in the street. I
> mean not movie production teams necessarily but press primarily.

I grew up in NYC and I can say that filming (professional or not) has
increased dramatically. When I was younger, I would routinely see camera crews
down the street and get excited about who was there or what they were filming.
Now, it happens with such regularity that you just grumble and try to find a
way down the side-walk to avoid it.

------
jdkee
I <heart> NYC.

L0 VE

